
A Breakthrough Propulsion Architecture for Interstellar Precursor Missions [pdf] - philipkglass
https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20180006589.pdf
======
kristianp
A laser array of 100MW(optical) spread over a 10-km aperture. Pointed at a
6kVolt photovoltaic array on the spacecraft directly driving a solid lithium
ion thruster.

